
The Millennials Disrupting Boston’s Transit System - z2
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/10/25/what-works-boston-transit-221839
======
dangus
Of course, the article has absolutely nothing to do with millennials, other
than the fact that the people running TransitMatters happen to be “mostly”
millennials (which could mean that a number of them are _not_ millennials).

Generational language like this does nothing to curb ageism, and it detracts
from an otherwise interesting article.

~~~
beatgammit
I really don't understand the focus on generations. Why don't we just use
labels for age groups instead of birth year ranges? Most of the behaviors of a
given "generation" change as they age, so it's not very helpful IMO for much
of anything.

I also agree that it doesn't really matter what age group the people are in,
especially for this article.

